# Pate'



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 21, 2005)

Has anyone here, besides me, tried to make their own pate's from combinations of meat, layered in a loaf pan or terrine?  If so, please share your favorite recipes.  Here's one of mine.

Ingredients:
1 large chicken breast
1 deboned pork roast (about 1.5 lbs.)
1 boneless chuck roast
1 onion
1 clove garlic
salt
1 tsp. black pepper, course grind
1 tsp. sage

Cut all meat into 1/2 inch wide thin strips.  Finely dice onion and garlic.  Lightrly grease the sides of a terrine or loaf pan.  Press chicken strips along the sides and bottom to create solid layer.  Lightly season.  Layer onion/garlic, followed by the different meats, seasoning between each layer, until the pan is completely filled to the top.  Cover with aluminum foil and place on a cookie sheet.

Bake in a 350 degree oven for about 45 minutes.  Insert a meat thermometer to the pate' center.  When the internal temp. reaches 165 degrees F., remove from the oven and place immediately into the fridge.  Chill for at least three hours.  

When the loaf is cold, place the pan in warm water to loosed the sides and invert onto a suitable plate.  The natural collagens and juices will have gelled and will hold the loaf together.  Slice thin and serve with crackers, or on sandwhiches., or on canapes with cheese.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## foodaholic (Oct 24, 2005)

I've used this one a few times and it's pretty good.I do have a country pate that a little coarser,but I must admit
Goodweed I've never seen a pate where the meat wasn't a forcemeat of some kind or a combination.

2 lb Veal, shoulder, cubed
1 lb Pork, shoulder, cubed
1 lb Chicken, livers
2 ea Duck, breasts, cut in
strips, chicken breasts
may be substituted
2 c Wine, white
6 ea Bay leaves
2 tb
1 t Rosemary
1 t Thyme
1/4 lb Fatback, thinly sliced
3/4 lb Fatback, cubed
Pepper (to taste)
1 tb Allspice
2 tb green peppercorns
2 ts Thyme
1/3 c Flour
2 lg Eggs
2 oz Brandy

Put the meat in a bowl and add wine, bay leaves,
and 1 teaspoon of thyme. Let the mixture marinate in the refrigerator for 2 days.

Line a terrine with the pork fat.

Grind up the meats (except the duck) and toss in
a bowl with salt, pepper, allspice, and 2 teaspoons
thyme,peppercorns, flour, eggs, and brandy.

Pack half of the mixture into the lined terrine.
Add the duck breasts and fat strips, then cover
with the remaining forcemeat.

Cover the contents of the terrine with foil and a
good lid (to weight it down and keep the filling from
puffing up and running over the side) and bake in a
larger pan filled with water to half the depth of the
terrine.

Bake at 280 F for 2 to 3 hours or until the
juices are clear.

Remove lid and cool.


----------

